# Will an asus P5K motherboard support this RAM?



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

I have ordered an ASUS P5K motherboard, and I am wondering if it will support PC2 8500 ram. 

I can't seem to find anywhere that clearly states if it will be compatible with that ram or not. 

Thankyou for the help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Yes. PC8500=1600MHz.
RAM Standard for the Asus P5K is 4 x DIMM, Max. 8 GB, DDR2 1066/800/667.


----------



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

Also I am wondering if it will support 2gb sticks, becuase I want to get at least 4gb, if not 8 gb of ram. 

In the asus PK5 there is 4 slots for ram, but as I don't actually have the board, I am not sure if they are all for same type of ram, or if they are for different types. 

if someone can tell me what the best ram to use with this board I would be very happy. 

again, thankyou!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

2GB per slot is the max. A 2x2GB matched pair should be plenty as few games/apps can utilize over 3GB and if your using a 32Bit OS, it can only see up to about 3.5GB and about 3.25GB is more the norm.
Filling all the RAM slot can cause Voltage issues.


----------



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok awsome! 

So I will go ahead and order some PC8500 

Thankyou very much for the help, I was really curious about the ram.. I didn't want to make a guess, then find out that I got the wrong kind. 

I just want to get the fastest ram possible for the motherboard, and not only that, it says it is compatible with a 1600 FSB. Is that only for the RAM? becuase I am looking at the CPU compatibility list, and the fastest CPU fsb for the motherboard is 1333mhz. it would be nice if I could get a cpu with that wide (1600mhz) of a bus.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I found a retail site that says 1600MHz RAM is compatible but the Asus site says 1066/800/667. I have to go with the manufacturer.
1333 FSB is the fastest compatible according to Asus.


----------

